# LIST: low tech, mini, nano, pico planted tanks: ---> 50+ <--- examples



## OVT

*Introduction:*

A global list of low tech planted tea-cup tanks: bowls, cups, candle holders, vases, beer mugs, and anything else that holds water.

*Selection Criteria*:

A clear container of 2 gallons or less
Must have submersed plant(s)
Artificial light is the only technology
No to minimal fertilization
Must have a picture
*Notes:*

If I missed your tank: Sorry. Please PM your link.
Selection criterias are subject to change, based in expressed interest.
The list will be kept sorted by Screen Names.
Format recommendations are welcome.
Images and posts are linked. PM if you want either one changed.


----------



## OVT

*The list of low tech, mini, nano, pico planted tanks --> 50+ <-- examples*

*Abhi* PICO Bugs !










*AGUILAR3* 2g bowl










*aluka* Brackish










*amyhartofey* "No-tech" pico jars/bowls










*Art by Stef** Stef's Betta Garden










*black_fairy* Planted betta bowls










*BoxBoy* The Peanut butter jar










*Carrie.a.gordon* Kerosene Tank Nano










*caykuu* 18 oz; Fiona's Minikin Glass Cube










*cownose-ray* Walstad Bowl - 1st re-do










*deadfrog* 1gal. Jar planted










*DJ2005* Three Cup Nano










*Erichenderson02* 0.5g jar










*hambone870* Betta Bowl










*houseofcards* 0.9G - Money










*HuntCast* It's a jungle now!










*iRun* Low tech and recycled!










*javajive1981* Walstad shrimp cylinder










*jbrady33* No-Tech vase










*jeepguy* Endler and CRS










*JMex* Planted Bowl










*Kehy* Just a lil pico cube










*Knotyoureality* A Little Bit Smaller Now










*Knotyoureality* Collection










*livebearerlove*1L Office Tank










*MABJ* Micro Zen Garden










*mckolit* Candle Bowl










*Meganne* Beta Bowls










*MMantelli* mini 5 stones "vasescape"










*mosspearl* Planted Gallon Jars










*Newman* Shrimp Bowl










*Nolan* Unnamed










*nutbags* 1gl betta bowl










*octanejunkie* Beta Bowl










*ophiophagus* 0.9gal "Emerald City" 6" rimless cube










*OVT* Planted Whimsy










*Ozydego* Office Walstad shrimp bowl










*prasoonv* Candle Bowl










*Raaan* Planted "Column"










*recklesswalser*Little Planted Bowl










*RedseaReefer* unnamed










*Saxtonhill* Cory Eggs










*SDCAquaman* Desk Vase










*secuono* unnamed










*Seedreemer* Vases










*SmittyInFla* one gallon no filter










*talontsiawd* Filterless Riparium Style Mini Bowl










*TankYouVeryMuch* My Betta Jar










*tattooedfool83* Planted Bowl










*thebuddha* Pico










*thebuddha* wide mouth ball jar










*thedirtydaniel* 32oz glass jar










*TonyK* My 2 Gallon Cookie Jar










*Quick5ilver* 6 Bottles










*wicca27* 1g to 5g collection










*Xiaozhuang* Desktop Tank


----------



## PaulG

Awesome tanks/bowls everyone! I'm starting a jar soon.


----------



## GreenBliss

This is awesome! I started two jars last week and loving it. Thinking of starting more. Love to see what other people do.


----------



## Padraig Pearse

Good thread. I recently started a Pinterest page with these types of bowls.


----------



## OVT

Up to 20+ 'builds'.


----------



## hambone870

Great thread and thanks for the addition of my betta bowl

Is this a club or a thread for builds?


----------



## OVT

hambone870 said:


> Great thread and thanks for the addition of my betta bowl
> 
> Is this a club or a thread for builds?


Actually, it is Thank You.
I am not planning on a club, unless people want one.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT

Searching the forum and compiling this list is pretty time consuming.
Please submit your 'tank in a bowl'.
Thanks!

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## aluka

does brackish count lol =)


----------



## OVT

For sure  

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## hambone870

aluka said:


> does brackish count lol =)


Who lives in there?


----------



## aluka

hambone870 said:


> Who lives in there?


Opae Ulae shrimp =)


----------



## ichise

not sure if mine counts , got a mini filter just for the surface flow :red_mouth


----------



## tattooedfool83

Nice, can i post a different picture of my bowl as it looks alot better now


----------



## tattooedfool83

Here's a better one. New light more substrate and better growth. Thanks for the thread

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## ichise

tattooedfool83 said:


> Here's a better one. New light more substrate and better growth. Thanks for the thread


Nice love the lighting :thumbsup:


----------



## hambone870

Looking great TTF83


----------



## OVT

I sll update pictures later today.
A PM is the way if we want to keep the thread less cluttered 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## tattooedfool83

Thanks man 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## OVT

Now at 26 builds ... add yours today.


----------



## Quick5ilver

ichise said:


> not sure if mine counts , got a mini filter just for the surface flow :red_mouth


best one by far...........


----------



## Quick5ilver

adding 6 more to the collection.. :red_mouth


----------



## Meganne

my bowls where simple finds from the local thrift store


----------



## Xiaozhuang

A desktop tank;


----------



## tattooedfool83

Wow!!! I love the way that looks


----------



## OVT

And added yet some more.


----------



## xiaoxiy

I hate you guys. 

Because of this thread and all the awesome tanks in it, I just went out and bought a 2.5G, a package of DHG, and Java Fern Windelov.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps

Wow! All of these tanks are so nice!!


----------



## OVT

xiaoxiy said:


> I hate you guys.


 We love you too.
Pictures?

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnson18

I'll have to snap a few new pictures of my no tech bowl & dig up my year old journal thread!


----------



## xiaoxiy

OVT said:


> We love you too.
> Pictures?
> 
> via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


I'll get pictures up as soon as I get ahold of camera.


----------



## secuono

Old and long gone, only full picture of it. Bubbles all over, kind of plain and in an old plastic container of some sort. I liked it, kind of looks like a lone tree in the desert with some 'wind damaged litter' below, lol.
Does it still count?


----------



## OVT

Still looking for more pico itty bitty tanks to add. Don't be shy : share.


----------



## jfynyson

I was just given a classy looking cube vase (5" x 5" x 5") that I'd love to display in my office. I'm going for the look of small candle bowl you posted on page 1 by prasoonv. 


Can you tell me how best to go about doing this in your opinion? I would be willing to buy a small desktop lamp and install a 6500K CFL but wondering about water change frequency, no ferts ?, photoperiod, etc...The only substrate I have is river pebbles. I could get sand or use sand to cap some MiracleGro. What do you think ?

Thanks !


----------



## RedseaReefer




----------



## OVT

A desk lamp or Deep Blue LED would work. I personally would use an 'active' substrate like dirt or AquaSoil capped with sand or pebbles.
I do small WCs in my vase maybe every couple of weeks, mostly just top-offs and a drop or two of Excel and fertz.

Enjoy and post some pictures 



jfynyson said:


> I was just given a classy looking cube vase (5" x 5" x 5") that I'd love to display in my office. I'm going for the look of small candle bowl you posted on page 1 by prasoonv.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how best to go about doing this in your opinion? I would be willing to buy a small desktop lamp and install a 6500K CFL but wondering about water change frequency, no ferts ?, photoperiod, etc...The only substrate I have is river pebbles. I could get sand or use sand to cap some MiracleGro. What do you think ?
> 
> Thanks !


----------



## jfynyson

Thanks ! I've got to try this...

I'd make dilutions of ferts from my EI dry stock. Any idea what ppm of each (NPK) I should shoot for in a system like this ?

Thanks again !


----------



## jfynyson

Another thought for the substrate. My 2ac pond as well as my neighbor's 4ac pond have emersed dwarf hair grass growing. Do you see any reason why I couldn't use that soil (mud/muck) as my base substrate ? It should be "active" if dhg & ludwigia grow in it, right ? 

Thanks


----------



## OVT

jfynyson said:


> Another thought for the substrate. My 2ac pond as well as my neighbor's 4ac pond have emersed dwarf hair grass growing. Do you see any reason why I couldn't use that soil (mud/muck) as my base substrate ? It should be "active" if dhg & ludwigia grow in it, right ?
> 
> Thanks


I say go for it but do cap with sand/pebbles to keep the dust down. I would also plant the hairgrass - grab the best from the neighbor 

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## OVT

jfynyson said:


> Thanks ! I've got to try this...
> 
> I'd make dilutions of ferts from my EI dry stock. Any idea what ppm of each (NPK) I should shoot for in a system like this ?
> 
> Thanks again !


That's exactly what I do. No idea on ppm and don't think it makes much of a difference anyways, especially if you have some emmersed plants.

If you want to feel scientific LOL I'd go with 3:1:1 ratio, with N ~10ppm. Then see how the plants do with your specific light and substrate.

This is supposed to be fun, not something to agonize over, imho.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicca27

im looking for some of my tanks. i keep mostly between 1 and 5 gallon tanks so i will post there in this thread when i find them










1/2 gal tank (that is without substrate)

















1.5 gal cube


















2 gal


----------



## Water7

This is a beautiful thread! I really enjoy the pictures. I have set up a gallon bowl with just the substrate, but have not planted it yet. However, I appreciate the ideas in this thread, so I can think about what plants to use.


----------



## jfynyson

OVT said:


> A desk lamp or Deep Blue LED would work. I personally would use an 'active' substrate like dirt or AquaSoil capped with sand or pebbles.
> I do small WCs in my vase maybe every couple of weeks, mostly just top-offs and a drop or two of Excel and fertz.
> 
> Enjoy and post some pictures


 
Any reason why this LED would not work ? Is it not close enough to 6500-6700K to work in these smaller applications ?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_352274-7577...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=daylight+light&facetInfo=


----------



## OVT

I do not see any reasons why it would not work.
A ~19w spiral CFL would work also and is cheaper.

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## hambone870

re-scape


----------



## wicca27

i dont even use a 19w spiral bulb most of mine are about 10 15 at the highest. the problem i have found with most small led is they dont spread over the tank. they tend to be like a spot light and im not a fan of that


----------



## jfynyson

Just finished my office 1L set up this morning ! I hope it works out for me. I'll post separtely a journal in a few minutes. I'm using a 7W LED (5000ºK) in a $3 lamp. I some of the plants from mine 2 ac pond, some from my neighbors 4-5ac pond, and some from my 135gal planted.


----------



## BruceF

2.5g no filter, two horizontal spiral 13w, baby guppy


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OVT

Both are looking good! 
Enjoy!

via Droid DNA Tapatalk 2


----------



## Knotyoureality

Planted wineglass. Bowl is 3" high, 4.5" diameter. flourite and polished gravel. Stock: breeding pair of red cherry shrimp and snails. 










1"x1"x2.5" acrylic "tank" stock: daphnia/var. micro-organisms and baby ramshorns (removed as they got too large) Xmas moss, baby tears and a tiny sprig of bacopa. This tank had a nine month run until a wind gust knocked it over. 










Approx .75g glass cylinder. Bacopa or cardamine lyrata, xmas moss, hygro "sunset", baby tears, spikey guppy grass, frogbit. Stock: ghost shrimp, olive nerite, mini-ramshorns, pond snails. 










Approx 1.75g footed vase. Lava rock on black sand. Java fern, xmas moss, baby tears, crypts, bacopa, anubia nana petite, frogbit and var. floaters. 










2.5-3g glass vase. Flourite, malaysian drift wood. Stock: snails, scuds, red cherry shrimp, breeding pair of hybrid endlers. 











Group shot. Overhead light is a single bright Marineland LED usedfor viewing/working in the evening. Left to Right: small vase far left holds assassin snails between deployments; vase behind has ghost shrimp and spare olive nerites; next vase in back has cherry culls, ghost shrimp and various snails; snifter in front is early version of bowl in first picture; 2.5g with cherry shrimp, amano shrimp, nerites, pest snails and endlers; small round glass right front is sand over dirt, planted w/ cherry culls and snails; 1x1x2 and cylinder vase previously pictured. Brandy snifter far right is sand with malaysian trumpet snails, pond snails and some juvie cherry culls.


----------



## hambone870

wicca27 said:


> i dont even use a 19w spiral bulb most of mine are about 10 15 at the highest. the problem i have found with most small led is they dont spread over the tank. they tend to be like a spot light and im not a fan of that


I will agree to that. I'm liking the solar flare but I had to raise it to get a bit more light coverage 

Nice job everyone on all the cool tanks and micro scapes

I have enjoyed my bowl even though I catch some flak for having a betta in there


----------



## Meganne

knotyoureality....those are fun! little bowls of magic!


----------



## biscuit2014

the wine glass was pretty cool!!!! never would have thought of that!


----------



## johnson18

Completely replanted my vase today! Shared a couple pics in my emersed journal. I don't think the pics are worthy of The List quite yet!


----------



## mosspearl

I love the group display. It's wonderful... especially that they all fit under a single light fixture.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

What a great thread!! Lots of inspiration! Hope to be added soon


----------



## OVT

OK, this is getting out of date. Updates soon.


----------



## jbrady33

cool thread, subscribed!


----------



## AGUILAR3

3 mo old 2 gal bowl with soil, gravel, some kind of grass, Crypt , duckweed and frogbit lit by an IKEA 3w led lamp. Not too happy with the growth rate and the overall look so I'm going to break it down and redo it w entirely different substrate, lighting and plants. Besides, my son decided that he wants shrimp... :hihi:

Coming from saltwater tanks, this was just a test to see if I could keep plants alive for any period of time.

_6 month update(Nov 25)_

Replaced the crap ikea LED with a 10w cfl 

Crypts have pretty much taken over the bottom half of the vase. I originally wanted a filled in lush vase but soon got tired of the few over grown Jungle vases I had admired when setting up this vase. I was told the Vals would take over in no time but so far, I have seen 0 growth. 

12/21

Since I get zero growth from my crypts and Vals, I decided to add a few stems of Anacharis (thanks h4n)







4/29/2014

Vase is doing great. Jungle val has grown to 30"+. You can see it in the last pictured stretched out across the tv. 2nd to last pic, you can see how I have it going around the rim of the vase a few times.


----------



## mosspearl

Beautiful betta in that bowl, Aguilar3!


----------



## OVT

I like the overall color: the bowl seems to glow in the dark, full of gold.

The beta is something else. That guy should not lack for girls. Wish my finage were even close .

v2


----------



## hambone870

Aguilar3

that betta is a show stopper


----------



## jbrady33

Great thread! Here is an update to mine:

4 no-tech vases, soil/sand, snails, RCS to come











The "grow out" cups for trims, and Scud Prison! (tall cup, back right)










The addiction continues, just found these at the dollar store. I think I need an intervention


----------



## MondoBongo

Here is my little 2.3 gallon on my desk at work.


----------



## jbrady33

MondoBongo said:


> Here is my little 2.3 gallon on my desk at work.


That is a cool little tank! 

I believe this particular thread is for under 2 gallons with no filters though.


----------



## OVT

jbrady33 said:


> I believe this particular thread is for under 2 gallons with no filters though.


The 2g max is an artificial limit, we can bump it up to include 120g 'vases' 
v2


----------



## MondoBongo

jbrady33 said:


> That is a cool little tank!
> 
> I believe this particular thread is for under 2 gallons with no filters though.


thanks. 

if it helps, after i stuck the rocks and sand in, it only took less than 2 gallons to actually fill it.


----------



## jfynyson

Posting after one month !

Status: 
Several things have melted away while others have taken off like crazy (note the craziness in root growth on that one guy and the yellow flowering on the other). Maybe just some plant shock is all (I hope). The dwarf hair grass was growing out of the cube while other portions of it died off. The water is tan colored now, not a bad look but not what I was going for. Next time I don't think I'll use Black Cow, Potting Soil, & Miracle Grow capped with black betta sand. I kind of like the clear colorless look better. Have only been topping off water and did a single wipe down of the glass this week while pulling out most of the dead plant material.

My opinion:
It is very relaxing to have in the office I must say. I think it may be a little too cold in here for some of ther plants (I could be wrong so please let me know here) but the water stays around 68F in the cube. Lots of folks like it while others haven't even noticed. 

Next Steps:
I think next week I'll add a a couple ppm ferts. The math is easy for a 1L cube (actually only about 500mL water in there though) ! I need to keep it topped off about every day it seems.

Your opinions:
Please let me know your thoughts on what I should try here or what you think is really working.


----------



## PinoyBoy

DJ2005's Three Cup Nano: Renewal









One of my most favorite aqua scaper here in TPT. He hasn't been active for the past 5 months or so. Hopefully all is alright with him.


----------



## OVT

C'mon people, start some journals so that I can update the list with decent links 

v2


----------



## octanejunkie

Too late to submit my betta bowl?


----------



## mosspearl

It's definitely an addiction, jbrady!


----------



## OVT

octanejunkie said:


> Too late to submit my betta bowl]


Never too late but this specific list is for no filter, no heater no nothing 

v2


----------



## octanejunkie

OVT said:


> Never too late but this specific list is for no filter, no heater no nothing
> 
> v2


The heater wasn't connected but I removed it and moved the bowl to my daughter's room... here is an updated pic


----------



## OVT

Your kid must be thrilled.
I will add your tank to the list 

v2


----------



## octanejunkie

OVT said:


> Your kid must be thrilled.
> I will add your tank to the list
> 
> v2


Cool :smile:

FWIW, she was thrilled and proceeded to name her betta "rain" because he is blue


----------



## SmittyInFla

*Started yesterday, one gallon no filter...*

Here is the story:

Once I got my planted tank going, a family member gave the grandson one of those horrible plastic 'Nemo' tanks. Inadequate light, fake plant, and blue glass marbles. *sigh*

After a few weeks, I decided the Betta deserved a better home. I KNOW some of you will think this is too small.

Inspired by this thread:

Driftwood, play sand, five species of plants (duckweed, Bacopa, Pennywort, pondweed and lindernia), lava rock and river stone. Oh, and a red Betta named McQueen.










One root tab under the sand.


----------



## OVT

Cute male in pink 
I would be a bit concerned about the lava rock: they tend to be rather sharp. One day, a startled McQueen might get beached...

v2


----------



## SmittyInFla

Good point, *OVT.*..Will look for a kinder, gentler rock.:smile:


----------



## peachii

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=157068&page=2


----------



## Seedreemer

These are awesome! I especially love all the groupings.


----------



## thebuddha

bump from page 2-



heres my wide mouth ball jar:









home to ramshorn


----------



## mosspearl

Love your jar! What kind of moss is that?


----------



## jfynyson

Look like som dat moonshine moss stuf...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OVT

*09-01-2013 update*

Long delayed update. We are now to over 40 examples


----------



## thebuddha

mosspearl said:


> Love your jar! What kind of moss is that?


wasnt sure - just googled it.
seems to be christmas moss. admittedly not the greatest picture of the jar


----------



## octanejunkie

*Betta bowl upgrade*

Our betta seems so pensive in the candle jar that I felt bad enough to go to TJMax this weekend and get him a larger candle jar!

This one measures a bit more than a gallon and stands 7.5" tall x 7" wide and is still no-tech, just next to the window (does not get direct sunlight)


----------



## OVT

And some more updates.


----------



## Seedreemer

Just set these up yesterday. I didn't do a journal because I didn't really see the point. They're finished. Snails will soon appear I'm sure and that's fine. I like snails. I'll probably put a nerite in the larger one.

I have a feeling I'm going to hate cleaning the substrate-level glass on the larger one especially.

*Larger vase*: About_ half a gallon_ I guess. Plants are _bolbitis and anubias along with floaters _(thank you OVT ). I'll be adding more anubias ASAP as this is kind of bare. Rocks are from landscape place and sand is a little bag from Lowes (it's awful to rinse!). Light is a spiral daylight.
*
Small vase:* Plant is _pennywort_. Sand is same as above (did I mention it was heck to rinse??). Light is_ sunlight_ off and on in NE windowsill. This one is maybe a _pint_. I mixed in tiny bit of osmocote in substrate.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

My betta Bob needs to be added to this list! After a wc i noticed the jars under 3gal! Just a light, no ferts/co2

Lookin good everyone

Edit-
Seems im on the list already hehe


----------



## octanejunkie

Seedreemer said:


> Just set these up yesterday. I didn't do a journal because I didn't really see the point. They're finished. Snails will soon appear I'm sure and that's fine. I like snails. I'll probably put a nerite in the larger one.


Nice vases :redface:

The Pennywort looks tremendous, love the magnification effect!

How did you get the anubias to stay attached to the big rock?


----------



## Seedreemer

octanejunkie said:


> Nice vases :redface:
> How did you get the anubias to stay attached to the big rock?


Superglue! Far easier than tying. 

Thank you. I like the magnification on the little jar too. I've got a larger rounded jar in the works that has some serious magnification going on and I'm interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## recklesswalser

here's my little planted bowl! Havin' a lot of fun with it!

P.s. second planted "tank"


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch

I like the beach effect with the sand . Can we get a shot straight on?


----------



## recklesswalser

I can try to tonight when I get home from work. I just snapped these on my way out the door


----------



## Seedreemer

Gorgeous little bowl, Reckless.


----------



## Seedreemer

Here's another I did today. I think of this as my mini pond as it's going to stay out on the patio. These are some extra crinums along with some unidentified freebies. I'm wishing I'd bunched them a bit more randomly, but it'll be all jungley soon enough and it won't matter. This is dirted and capped with what I assume is a version of Black Diamond. I got it at Darkwater Aquatics here in Orlando and I forgot what she said it was.

This will also double as a cat/wiener dog water bowl.


----------



## londonloco

This thread has convinced me to do a shelf of bowls on my rack. How often does everyone do wc's? Anyone using a drop or two of excel? I'd love to hear on maintenance routines....thanks!


----------



## octanejunkie

Addictive hobby, isn't it? 

I have a betta in mine so I do a pwc every other day. I haven't dosed any ferts yet but I could easily incorporate that into the routine... I'd just be concerned about dosage in a vessel so small. As is, I dose about 1 drop per gallon (flourish and excel) in our nano tanks, so I would need to pre-mix by the gallon and then use that for wc in the little bowl.


----------



## mosspearl

In mine, I don't do much maintenance at all. I top off water every week as needed and occasionally pull out algae if I notice any. The water stays nice and clear and the plants grow nicely. I've got a couple that need trimming now. Mine are dirted under sand, so I haven't really added much in the way of ferts... occasionally I'll add some Flourish Comprehensive to my water when I top it off. If I have spare time (not very often these days... work is really busy this time of year as authors want their books ready for the holidays) I'll do a 20% water change.


----------



## recklesswalser

for mine I'm dirted capped so no dosing. I just top off with bottled water (what I used to fill with because work water is disgusting.


----------



## AGUILAR3

After about 2 weeks, I get slight Algae film starting to form on the side walls of my bowl. Miracle grow, pebble cap, weekly 75% water change, single betta that eats 5 pellets a day. My light is a 13w cfl 6500k, 8" above the rim that's on 8.5 hrs a day on a timer.

Is the bulb too strong for a 2g vase or is this normal? They also had a lower watt bulb when I bought this one at wally world. Not sure if it was 9 or 10w.


----------



## HuntCast

Could be the bulb, but I would back it down to 6 hours first, and see if that clears things up.


----------



## OVT

I think part of the idea behind these nano vases is low to no maintenance: lots of plants, including floaters, a snail or two, tiny bio-load and that's it.

I do occasional top offs and about to do a second ~30% WC since I started mine. I did one trim, cutting some stems that were crowding the surface and a couple of lilly's pods.

So far, no algae of any kind, water is clear, plants are growing, light is on 12 hours per day. With these guys, erring on the side of lower light is the way to go, imho.

v3


----------



## AGUILAR3

OVT said:


> With these guys, erring on the side of lower light is the way to go, imho.


I think you are right. I had the ikea LED light for 3 months with no algae and zero growth. The algae started a few weeks after I switched to the 6500K 13w cfl. I think I'll exchange the 4pk for the smaller wattage CFLs.


----------



## SDCAquaman

My Desk bowl/vase at work. Has a 28watts of t5 shining into it.
Inhabitants:
2 Female Cobra Guppy
2 Male Green Cobra Guppy
2 Male Cobra Endlers
Pair of Scarlet Jems
One Blue Velvet Shrimp 
And a [censored][censored][censored][censored] load of baby guppies that never seem to grow up.


----------



## Seedreemer

That's absolutely lovely, SDC! Edited to say I like the moss jumbled around. I may put some in one of mine.


----------



## OVT

Reminds me if a dormitory 
How much water does it hold? Hard to tell the scale from the picture. I couldn't have anything like that at work - no work would get done.

v3


----------



## Seedreemer

Here's my pico 2 weeks later. Original is the first image and current pics are the next 2. I've had no algae aside from the wee bit starting along the edge of the substrate. I do have to wipe off a coat of clear slime along the water's edge at water changes. I've done 2 water changes. I just sit jar under faucet where the faucet will run onto the shell and not disturb the sand and let it overflow until I figure it's changed out 100%. Snails showed up about a week ago. I'm excited about that.

Edited to say this one gets no artificial light, only sunlight in a south window.

*September 8:*


*September 22:*


----------



## Meganne

nice seedreemer, what is the plant?


----------



## Seedreemer

Thanks, Meganne. It's pennywort.


----------



## OVT

Yey for Pennywort!
In smaller spaces, Hydrocolite "Japan" also works nicely.

v3


----------



## Fiala06

Wow these are amazing! I know what I'll be building in the future so I can take part of my tank to work


----------



## SDCAquaman

OVT said:


> Reminds me if a dormitory
> How much water does it hold? Hard to tell the scale from the picture. I couldn't have anything like that at work - no work would get done.
> 
> v3


It holds about 3gals. I work for a saltwater wholesale aquarium so I can get away with it even though Im called a freshwater lover haha.


----------



## Seedreemer

OVT said:


> Yey for Pennywort!
> In smaller spaces, Hydrocolite "Japan" also works nicely.
> 
> v3


Ooo, pretty! I never knew 'Japan' existed. Hmmmm, I was eyeballing some tiny containers at the store just the other day.


----------



## AGUILAR3

Need some expert advice.


I exchanged the 13w for a mini 10w (8.5 hrs a day) and its sitting 4" above the water line. I'm now doing 75% water changes every 4-5 days and wiping down the inside ....just until my plants get re established (tore it down for a few weeks). 1 have a betta (6 pellets a day) and 2 small horned nerites (algae). 2 Jungle Val stems and maybe 7-8 Crypt stems. Wasn't able to keep frogbit but duckweed flourished up until it got coated with algae

Any suggestions as to avoid algae? Is 10w the smallest cfl available? Was my old light the culprit?

I ask because Ive seen members run 15w and 12hr photo periods with zero algae.

Thanks in advance


----------



## frenchie1001

raise the light up might help


----------



## OVT

I am trying to think this through.
I don't believe it is because of the current light. I think it is a combination of the previous light giving algae a start and the re-planted plants not being able to catch up and too many water changes. I am not sure if feeding / fertilization plays a significant role.

I also do not believe in making a lot of changes all at once.

First, a picture of algae would help. What type of algae is it?

So, what would I do?

- I would leave the light as is
- I would replace all algae infected floaters
- I would clean algae off the plants
- I would not clean the glass
- do a 50% wc and then
- I would stop water changes for 2+ weeks

Testing NO3 would also give us other hints.

If the above does not change things around in ~2 weeks

- I would leave the above as is
- I would add more healty plants like wisteria, pennywort, etc

If the above dies not improve in ~2 weeks

- I would start macro and micro ferts

Somehow, I am guessing your NO3 is above 40ppm. I have been wrong before 

v3


----------



## AGUILAR3

Algae was a thin brown dust on most of the leaves and slimey blue green (cyano) algae on the gravel, plant ends and floater.




> -I would leave the light as is
> - I would replace all algae infected floaters
> - I would clean algae off the plants
> - I would not clean the glass
> - do a 50% wc and then
> - I would stop water changes for 2+ weeks


Floaters were tossed and the plants were given a 3 day blackout then left outdoors under a shaded fern with zero sunlight for 2 weeks in hopes of killing off the algae. I did a wc this morning and added the 10w cfl. I'm going to take your advice and leave it as is for 2 weeks.

BTW, why not clean the glass algae? (snail food?)


Thanks v3 for the advice.


----------



## OVT

Snail food and as control. We want a clear win  Just a hunch.
Emerycin (sp?) is the only way that I know how to get rid if green slime algae.

v3


----------



## AGUILAR3

Maracyn II and Peoxide would have been an option if I had a bigger tank but fortunately for us, they are small enough that a complete tear down is only minutes away. 

I've heard that BGA usually returns within a few days and that, technically, Cyano isn't an algae but a bacteria thus making it almost impossible to get rid of. It's been a few weeks now and it has yet to return....crossing my fingers.


----------



## OVT

Yep, it is a bacteria and it is actually Maracyn I. I used it twice with complete success.

v3


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

*Kerosene Tank Nano*

I have a little low light low tech half gallon (?) nano. No real substrate to speak of, just some floating java ferns. (if anyone feels like sending me some java moss or something. . . well, you know. . . ) 

My betta, Ron Swanson lives in it on his own. He seems pretty content mostly. No fertilizers and the only light is the spill over from my 75g tank.


----------



## octanejunkie

Carrie.a.gordon said:


> I have a little low light low tech half gallon (?) nano. No real substrate to speak of, just some floating java ferns. (if anyone feels like sending me some java moss or something. . . well, you know. . . )


I think you should be able to snag a golf ball size of java moss cheaper than anyone could send it to you... but java is real clingy and will attach to everything if allowed to. But it's not _my_ fave moss for a betta setup.

I have subwassertang (sp?) in our betta bowl. It has low requirements, it's pretty and our betta digs hanging out under it. It doesn't hold on to waste like java moss will and it washes out easily during water changes.

Look for people RAOKing subwassertang, IMO, or just go buy some :wink:


----------



## jeepguy

I think it's 1.75 gallons. MGOPM topped with black sand. Plenty of water lettuce. Dhg, rotala, Xmas moss, mangrove
Male Green Cobra Endler(was getting picked on by the black bars in my betta tank)
2xRCS(one berried)
Couple snails


----------



## Kehy

Just posting an update on my 4" cube. I went on a vacation for 6 weeks after doing a rescape. Turns out it did pretty dang well. Now that I'm back, it immediately has come down with an algae problem.


----------



## Erichenderson02

My 0.5g jar


----------



## OVT

I like how the light reflects off the wood and plants. What wood is that? Looks like willow? I also like how hard it is to tell the scale with these little jars - looks much bigger then in life.

v3


----------



## Erichenderson02

OVT said:


> I like how the light reflects off the wood and plants. What wood is that? Looks like willow? I also like how hard it is to tell the scale with these little jars - looks much bigger then in life.
> 
> v3


Thanks! This is my second attempt (the first one had a major algae problem). The wood is manzanita. I bought a sample pack of bathroom tile (2x2) and used epoxy putty to secure the pieces of wood upright to the tile base. It worked out really well 

Here's a pic:


----------



## frenchie1001

love that look of the wood. i have always wondered how people get them to stay up right.


----------



## AGUILAR3

frenchie1001 said:


> love that look of the wood. i have always wondered how people get them to stay up right.


On larger driftwood, you get a piece of tile/slate, drill a hole through the bottom and secure it with a stainless wood screw.


----------



## Erichenderson02

AGUILAR3 said:


> On larger driftwood, you get a piece of tile/slate, drill a hole through the bottom and secure it with a stainless wood screw.


I knew people used slate but I didn't even think of a SS screw haha. Wish I would've known that trick when I tried to sink the grapewood in my 60g. Instead it took 5 large rocks and about 3 months 

This is why I like this forum so much


----------



## Erichenderson02

Here's another one I did.
Got the idea from forum member 'talontsiawd' 
My gf's birthday was Saturday, so this one is for her. 
Hope she likes it. (It's not all I got her, don't worry)

Just red sand w/ a manzanita "tree" I made with superglue and java moss. (First attempt at a tree) :smile:


----------



## Saxtonhill

Wow! There are some lovely aquatic containers on this thread! 


Here is a quick fix to rescue some corydoras eggs from a hungry angelfish! Should have a more appropriate container or bowl shortly!


----------



## jfynyson

Updated mine....trashed it and started over more simple...someone at work gave me the manzanita in the background...
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=4443969#post4443969


----------



## livebearerlove

We can add my office tank. For my husband- just holds shrimps. 1 liter (actually a little less than that). When that moss fills out more it will be a fluffy underwater bonsai.


----------



## Jack Gilvey

livebearerlove said:


> We can add my office tank. For my husband- just holds shrimps. 1 liter (actually a little less than that). When that moss fills out more it will be a fluffy underwater bonsai.


 That very cool.


----------



## OVT

I will add all the new entries ... soon.

v3


----------



## mosspearl

My latest bowl... made up of plants from a couple of my old planted jars. There just wasn't room for the jars and the bowl!

Bowl is 12" in diameter. 







Substrate dirt capped with Tahitian Moon Sand. 
Plants:
Anubias nana petite
Anubias nana
moss
pennywort
bacopa caroliniana
pygmy chainsword
moss balls
water lettuce
frogbit

Light: sunlight and LED light fixture from Aqueon Evolve4


----------



## thedirtydaniel

Here's my first attempt at a low tech pico set up. It's set up on my desk at work. It's a 32oz glass jar I picked up for 4 bucks. 

For substrate I'm using a mixture of ADA Africana out of one of my established tanks with some black sand. 

Plants:
-Some hygro (I don't remember which variety it's called)
- dwarf hairgrass 
- tropica fern
- java moss 
- water wisteria 

I've got two glass shrimp I threw in there for now. I might throw a nerite snail in. Maybe a couple of RCS if I can find some. 

Lighting is either ambient or from a 13w 6500k cfl when I bring it in.


----------



## OVT

You never grab the jar instead of the mouse?


v3


----------



## thedirtydaniel

OVT said:


> You never grab the jar instead of the mouse?
> 
> 
> v3


Not so far, but I have this really bad habit of watching my shrimp when I'm on the phone with customers! Haha


----------



## boxboy

Can a MOD PM me please, I would like to add my sealed-no tech-planted peanut butter jar to this thread. Its been running for 6 months without ANY help from me. 100% auto mode.

Thanks.


----------



## OVT

I am not a Mod but I started this thread and I will add your cool pickle jar to the collection.

v3


----------



## boxboy

OVT said:


> I am not a Mod but I started this thread and I will add your cool pickle jar to the collection.
> 
> v3


Thanks


----------



## cownose-ray

My first walstad bowl. 
~1 gal petco mantra bowl with some bad light on it. Miracle Grow Organic Potted Soil. Bacopa, cardinal plant, anubias, java fern, subwassertang and some air plants. I made the sand cap way too thin so the water is full of floating dirt. No animals yet.


----------



## AGUILAR3

bump for all the mini set ups. Cant let this thread/topic get buried too deep.

6mo update. Crypts and Vals have yet to grow much in 5+ months. I was told that the Vals would take over in no time but I have yet to see it.

10w cfl , 8.40min photo period with a 2hr siesta thrown in between. 

(11:25am-3:02pm) siesta (4:57pm-10:00pm)

btw, I would start a journal but it would be one boring a$$ topic with my slow growing plants. Usually, one looks forward to update pics but little to no growth in 5+ months is boring :hihi:


----------



## Orangespotted

I think it's beautiful, aguilar3. The crypts might be slow but they are beyond gorgeous! I like how the crowntail betta's fins echo the floater's roots too, as if he is the little guardian of the plant bowl!

I've been thinking of making a little aquatic gem in a vase lately, but everything I try has an off perspective... Perhaps a tiny carpet of mosses with visibly different frond and leaflet shapes (coral, mini rose, fissidens, christmas, etc.) with a few micro plants like HC, Marsilea, DHG, and others poking out in strategic spots? Haha, a single Anubias nana petite could be the centerpiece plant! The pictures here have inspired me, I cannot turn back now!


----------



## AGUILAR3

Orangespotted said:


> perhaps a tiny carpet of mosses with visibly different frond and leaflet shapes (coral, mini rose, fissidens, christmas, etc.) with a few micro plants like HC, Marsilea, DHG, and others poking out in strategic spots? Haha, a single Anubias nana petite could be the centerpiece plant! The pictures here have inspired me, I cannot turn back now!


a small carpet of anything with a small center piece and a few red cherry shrimp should do the trick.


----------



## Nolan




----------



## octanejunkie

Nolan said:


>


Nice cylinder Nolan, can you tell us what's in it?


----------



## cownose-ray

I completely changed my 1gal walstad bowl. 
Removed the wood as it took up way too much space, and added many more plants and critters.
Plants are anubias nana, bacopa, java fern, subwassertang, moss, crypt undulata, pennywort, lobelia cardinalis, and some eleocharis parvula that was doing poorrly in another tank.
Cratures are various snails (trumpet and pond, and one each of tiger nerite, spotted ramshorn and a baby yellow rabbit snail), 3 black bee shrimp and one tiny white cloud minnow (past the fry stage, looks like the adults).
























(ignore the ugly light reflection)








Whaddaya think?


----------



## Nolan

octanejunkie said:


> Nice cylinder Nolan, can you tell us what's in it?


Thank you. I was inspired by another cylinder in this thread and also by the nice piece of driftwood Ifound. Put it together about 7 months ago.

*Flora: *Ive got wisteria in front, ludwigia repens on both sides of the driftwood and jumping out the top, and corkscrew vals in the background.

*Fauna:* 1 olive nerite, ~7 cherry shrimp, and countless pondsnails/cyclops/limpets/etc..


----------



## Nolan

cownose-ray said:


> Whaddaya think?


I dig it. I really enjoy naturally chaotic looking jungle type tanks.


----------



## OVT

Update for the Holiday Season.
May your bowls never run dry 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## $$mok3d

I started this half gallon jar a few days ago and am pleased with how it is coming along. 

Sand/flourite mix substrate, Crypt Wendtii, Pennywort, and unknown plant. The only residents are two mystery snails.


----------



## octanejunkie

$$mok3d said:


> I started this half gallon jar a few days ago and am pleased with how it is coming along.
> 
> Sand/flourite mix substrate, Crypt Wendtii, Pennywort, and unknown plant. The only residents are two mystery snails.


Nice bowl 

Your mystery plant looks like a Hygrophila. Perhaps Hygrophila polysperma, need to see a better pic

Sent via Tapatalk. Please pardon typos or brevity


----------



## Nolan

Re-Scaped my bowl,


----------



## thinBear

Count me in?:icon_roll
They have been set for more than 2 weeks, still ugly, OD the floaters to prevent algae till the plants settle down

My first batch was melt by the ammonia leach form new AS, even the water lettuce melts :icon_lol:


----------



## boxboy

This thread is awsome!! I kinda feel rejected tho now since my Peanut Butter Jar thread photos never made it into here... Someone wanna add me? or should I just link it?
Great Job folks, keeo it up!!


----------



## khai

How can you guys run such nice microtanks without fertilization? Just with dirt?


----------



## OVT

Fertile substrate with appropriately sized light and good plant mass is what works for me.

v3


----------



## NanoDave

I don't have any really good shots of mine as there still in grow out faze but I'll post a sneak peak.










Don't mind the two feeder fish in the "fish" bowl. It was a temp home till they were....well, feed.


----------



## HuntCast

boxboy said:


> This thread is awsome!! I kinda feel rejected tho now since my Peanut Butter Jar thread photos never made it into here... Someone wanna add me? or should I just link it?
> Great Job folks, keeo it up!!


Hear ya. Mine didn't make it either.


----------



## OVT

Added aquatic art by BoxBoy and HuntCast:
*My apologies for not doing it sooner.​*Awesome additions!


----------



## OVT

Ah, and just to show off 2 of my new additions with emmersed plants, moss, 3 types of Java Fern, floaters, snails, RCS and whatever else fell in. Substrate is re-used AquaSoil 'multi" in one and 10+ year-old Flourite in the other, both under a single 14w CFL bulb sitting pretty on the breakfast counter.

Both have been set-up the same day about 6 months ago with no water changes to date.


----------



## NanoDave

OVT said:


> Both have been set-up the same day about 6 months ago with no water changes to date.


Really cool vase's and very impressive on no water changes for 6 months!


----------



## Kehy

khai said:


> How can you guys run such nice microtanks without fertilization? Just with dirt?


I used Osmocote under plain gravel substrate, plus a few drops of Flourish and Excel every week.


----------



## pinkman

8x6 cm jar
Xmas moss, Blyxa japonica, Staurogyne repens, manzanita twig
was messing around, but now i want to pick up a nicer piece of glassware
and re-do.﻿


----------



## boxboy

OVT said:


> Added aquatic art by BoxBoy and HuntCast:
> *My apologies for not doing it sooner.​*Awesome additions!



Thanks  Just happy to be incl... I love all the Pico, Jar, Jugs ect tanks!


----------



## Neatfish

My 1.5g cube count?......... Don't have a filter only do water top offs when necessary.


----------



## Nolan

Great looking vases. I love the jungle aesthetic!

Also, can I have the name of this flowering plant, and also the name of the one behind it with the variegated leaves?



OVT said:


>


----------



## AquaAurora

Marimo Cube
1 gallon cube • indirect sunlight • marimo ball and marimo covered Malaysian driftwood • no fauna atm
Marimo ball is floating from air bubbles/co2 right after a water change

I have another that is .7-.8 gallon but its just a holding tank for micro java plantlets for now so nothing pretty.


----------



## HuntCast

khai said:


> How can you guys run such nice microtanks without fertilization? Just with dirt?


Dirt.
I turn the light on in the morning, and off when I go to bed.
When the water gets low, I put in more.
That's it, lol. Easy!


----------



## dj2005

Lovely nano tanks everyone. Some awesome creativity in a lot of these examples. 

Here is a somewhat new tank of mine:
Anubias Forest Cubus - 0.9 Gallon Cube


----------



## jbrady33

Latest update, consolidated several little bowls/vases (one cracked!) into this. Home to some mosses, thready algae, baby tears, some sort of repens, a little wood, snails and a clutch of tiny tiny tiny RCS :smile:











rest of the desk:


----------



## Rider

JBrady, that looks greats! What are the dimensions on the base?


----------



## jbrady33

Rider said:


> JBrady, that looks greats! What are the dimensions on the base?


5.5 inch cube - came from Homegoods for a few bucks on sale.


----------



## BHark

Great thread!

Here is my bowl.


----------



## OVT

@jbrady33: that's a cool cube. Um, homegoods, you say ... What's that pink plant? Red Ludwigia? Looking sharp!

Nice bowl, BHark. Any floaters? What's the water volume? Welcome to the madness 

v3


----------



## jbrady33

Yep, Homegoods - every store has different stock and is 'in person' only (no online sales). The all seem to have a good selection of odd vases and decorator glass (most at a decent thickness, some quite large.

Check this out:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=260578&highlight=homegoods

The plant is the same one growing emerged in my HOB - I got the original stems from you :smile: L. Repens maybe?


----------



## jbrady33

Ps: don't let the price tag on that bowl scare you away, they seem to price new stock high, then mark it down (weekly?) until it sells. If it starts at 50 it could get down to 10!


----------



## Rider

I shop Homegoods often, mostly for vases. You are so right about watching the prices go down. You can have two of the exact same item and they will be priced differently. I wanted to buy two of the same baking pans at Christmas and one was twice as much as the other and they would not lower the higher priced pan. I was told prices get lowered based on when they were put on the shelf.

I have the big round vase that jbrady showed in the previous post, or at least one very similar and paid $13 for it. That vase is there now for $15. It has become an obsession. I can't walk into a store without looking at the vases. I may need an intervention soon!


----------



## AGUILAR3

What people need to know is that these are the type of vases/bowls that need to be set up and left alone. The glass is so thin that if moved wrong, they will most likely crack/shatter. My 2g Vase came with a decal that read "do not move when filled" I have a tendency to move my fish bowls with one hand when doing water changes but I wouldn't dream of doing that with a non fishbowl/vase. 

These larger bowls found at these craft stores were meant to be used as center pieces at weddings and such and not fish. There are 2 members here that had their bowls crack for no reason not too long ago. One woke up to a half filled vase and the other was doing a water change.


----------



## jbrady33

Very true - I haven't used any of the truly large ones - although some felt really thick walled. The little 5.5 cube I'm using right now is crazy thick glass, just the way it was made.


----------



## OVT

jbrady33 said:


> The plant is the same one growing emerged in my HOB - I got the original stems from you :smile: L. Repens maybe?


Oh LOL. Yep, Ludwigia repens x acuata.
I have not tried it a bowl and I would also love to keep it in the emmersed form. And the plant is right in front of my nose...

Shopping wise, my wife looks at me funny when I ask to stop at home supies stores.
v3


----------



## AGUILAR3

Jungle Bubble, what led me to my first vase then eventually to this forum while doing a Google image search.


----------



## AGUILAR3

btw, I have 7 vases/bowls in various sizes ready to be set up but I really don't want to have 6 separate light sources. I was thinking of setting up a wall shelf/mantle to line the bowls up and light then with a single 48" T8 bulb running across the top. Any thoughts?


----------



## AquaAurora

AGUILAR3 said:


> Jungle Bubble, what led me to my first vase then eventually to this forum while doing a Google image search.
> 
> 
> youtube.com/watch?v=W9vkHe84xKk


omg such a huge bowl! *grabby hands* WANT!

Do you have access to a windowsill or can set up a table/cabinet/shelving at a window, sun is an awesome free light ^^ I want to have no techs all over the house for some added life but same as you, lighting issues.. also cats like to drink the tank water if they can reach it and mess with plants near the surface... stupid cats =.=


----------



## OVT

Get a dog  mine only drinks from my 5g buckets.

I see no reason why a single T8 would not work. Personally, I would spend a bit more money on a led strip / fixture just to make the setup look more attractive. If you can DIY an enclosure around the T8, then my 'esthetics' issue is a non-issue.

v3


----------



## AGUILAR3

I was thinking a simple boxed light enclosure and floating shelf painted to match the wall would be simple enough.


----------



## AquaAurora

OVT said:


> Get a dog  mine only drinks from my 5g buckets.
> 
> I see no reason why a single T8 would not work. Personally, I would spend a bit more money on a led strip / fixture just to make the setup look more attractive. If you can DIY an enclosure around the T8, then my 'esthetics' issue is a non-issue.
> 
> v3


I also have a dog he's a good boy and will leave stuff alone after the first time I tell him so. Cats... Not so trainable.


----------



## AquaAurora

So i found a bowl that I think is the one from AGUILAR3's linked youtube video... just under $50 us on amazon.. OK I can deal with that *look at shipping* holy hell no! $25 for shipping x.x so much for grabbing that :c Will have to scavenge home good stores/thrift stores I guess


----------



## Rider

The vase in the video is about 35L which is about 9 gallons. That seems huge. The one I bought at Homegoods is 3 gallons and that seem big to me, but mine does have fairly thick glass.


----------



## OVT

*16" fish bowl*

Looks like the same bowl 16" body diameter:

eBay Item number: 290735442493 @ $40 + $13.50 ship

or

http://www.modernvaseandgift.com/proddetail.php?prod=GBB107 @ $34 + ship
http://www.glassvasesdepot.com/proddetail.php?prod=GBB107-1 @ $35.50 + ship


----------



## AquaAurora

OVT said:


> Looks like the same bowl 16" body diameter:
> 
> eBay Item number: 290735442493 @ $40 + $13.50 ship
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.modernvaseandgift.com/proddetail.php?prod=GBB107 @ $34 + ship
> http://www.glassvasesdepot.com/proddetail.php?prod=GBB107-1 @ $35.50 + ship


❤❤❤ aah thank you! I may end up hinting for this for my birthday to try a large no-tech set up ^^ so many possibilities *drools a little with excitement* oo excuse me.


added: the first one listed (with $13.50 shipping) is nearly $17 ship for me, guess added distance, still better price than amazon, can even grab some filter pad I need and be below the others $ woot!
I'd guess this bowl would be pushing it on the edge of "nano" and definitely not fit in the "pico" realm so it wouldn't get to be shown off in this thread.


----------



## AGUILAR3

OVT said:


> http://www.glassvasesdepot.com/proddetail.php?prod=GBB107-1 @ $35.50 + ship


Interesting. Looks like the warehouse is just 5min (2.9mi) away from me :wink:

btw, both links above have the same contact info. Same company with different name and price.


----------



## AquaAurora

AGUILAR3 said:


> Interesting. Looks like the warehouse is just 5min (2.9mi) away from me :wink:
> 
> btw, both links above have the same contact info. Same company with different name and price.


Curse you Cali residents and your easy of getting aquatic based things without shipping *shake fist*


----------



## Fletch

*Two bowls of new obsession.*

Here are my two bowls. No filter. Bowl 1 is unheated. Bowl 2 has under substrate heater. Age at time of photo: Bowl 1: 59 days. Bowl 2: 55 days.


----------



## sprucetree

*returned to hobby with a 2.5g vase*

There are so many beautiful mini set ups! 
dirt and sand only a few days old


----------



## OVT

The driftwood and crypts complement each other beautifully against the white sand. Sort of reminds me of Chinese prints. Only a bird on the branch is missing.

How big is the jar?

v3


----------



## AquaAurora

*Sword Vase*

So another of my no-techs is finally decent enough to show from The Windowsill Collection:

Unknown water volume (probably >0.6) vase
roughly 1" MGOPM and 1" gravel cap
2 Argentinian swords
1 pond snail and 1-2 micro ramshorns
Sunlight from southern window 

Pardon the hard-water line, need to top off and clean the glass. The snails cleaned this up from a rather ugly start of the vase as seen here.

Other pico in the sill collection. Currently its an algae fest which makes it a nightmare to clean since the marimo is an algae so ...ugh don't know what to do with that...

The hardy sword story:
The swords use to live in my 10g in 2012 and had several runners, but my pleco decided to make a salad of them so there was NOTHING left but the crown (brown part leaves and roots grow from) of the mother plant and its first runner (other two didn't make it). I put it in a mason jar with water and left it under less than adequate light (don't think it was even enough for algae) and cold water (50-60F) for 5-7 months then put it in a nano tank with soil for a while, it started growing new leaves and roots but there wasn't enough light so its leaves kept dieing. After 2-3 months I pulled it and put it and into a mason jar with soil under the crappy light again (only temp). Then stuffed it into the 10g again when it was rescaped (no pleco now) with root tabs and medium-ish light but it was behind a rock and still not getting enough of that light so after another bit of time I pulled them (getting good roots now) and put them in the vase where they finally looked happy and healthy. Its not growing high or fast yet but its got a healthy green finally.

So moral of the story: 
If you got a sword and it looks dead its _probably _not, give it some love: soil, light, and time. It will come back to life.


----------



## AGUILAR3

That must be one small vase because it looks like you have 5" of substrate :hihi:


----------



## AquaAurora

AGUILAR3 said:


> That must be one small vase because it looks like you have 5" of substrate :hihi:


No no it's 2", the vase is only 1-2" taller than the 6.5" behind it in the above photo.


----------



## OVT

That sword should be wearing that vase soon 

v3


----------



## AquaAurora

OVT said:


> That sword should be wearing that vase soon
> 
> v3


Hoping so ^^ before the pleco ate it it was about 10 inches tall with 8+ leaves (and runners), but its new growth has stayed low/drooped over.


----------



## OVT

Time for an update and a bump, people.

Please PM / post your nanos so this thread stays current and useful. Thanks much.

v3


----------



## Jnad

*19 liter No tech*

Hello!

I dont have this tank anymore, but this simple little project turned out to be one of my most enjoyed tanks
Link to the thread:http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=290090&highlight=


----------



## Jnad

*only light teck tank*

Hello!

This is the tank from the previous post today, it now have got some technic, a 11W pl light.


----------



## WML

Hello all, 
I love this thread! I thought I'd go ahead and share my no heater, no filter, planted tank. It's about a gallon in size with a layer of organic potting soil,a layer of fluorite sand and finally a layer of small gravel. Inhabitants include a zebra snail, MTS, and 4 cherry and two blue shrimps. It's been going strong for about eight weeks:smile:

Ps...how do I upload more than one pic at a time? Sorry for being a noob :help:


----------



## WML

Another angle


----------



## WML

And another...


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

WML said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I love this thread! I thought I'd go ahead and share my no heater, no filter, planted tank. It's about a gallon in size with a layer of organic potting soil,a layer of fluorite sand and finally a layer of small gravel. Inhabitants include a zebra snail, MTS, and 4 cherry and two blue shrimps. It's been going strong for about eight weeks:smile:
> 
> 
> 
> Ps...how do I upload more than one pic at a time? Sorry for being a noob :help:



I love it. That is really nice. About how big is it?


----------



## Kehy

Here's a quick update on my cube (ignore the stick). It's getting an unfortunate amount of green spot, and it's so small I have trouble cleaning it :/ The funny thing is I have to keep trimming back the hairgrass and marselia, this is the ONLY place I've had plants wanting to carpet, even those I never intended to carpet.


Here's another one I set up, about 3/4 of a gallon, with marselia, dwarf hairgrass, crypts, and that thing I can't remember the name of (hydrocotyle 'Japan'). I feel like the growth should be better in this tank, but I don't want to deal with co2 or Excel here. Getting algae here too, so maybe I should. I can't wait for everything to grow out and be purdy. Substrate is a mix of soils with a thin gravel cap.


----------



## OVT

Bump for new masterpieces.

v3


----------



## Kehy

It's been a good run, but I'm getting ready to tear down my little cube. It's done well, and as per usual with this cube in this location, it's been reliable and stable. Maybe a lil algae from time to time, but no real problems. I'm hopefully going to be graduating, or at least finishing the classes I need to take in my current town, and I'll likely be going back home in June. I need to start downsizing and packing up what I can, so farewell sweet tank, may you have another life someday.


----------



## AGUILAR3

My son wanted a new home for his pet shrimp "Pepe Le' Shrimp" so I decided to set this up.

MGOPS, safe-t-sorb and local playground sand for the substrate. I found a small enough stone that looked half way decent, planted some crypt wendtii, guppy grass, anacharis and a strand of subwasertang and some unknown hitchhiker plant. Added water lettuce, duckweed, a few pieces of almond leaf, a single ghost shrimp and what was once a pencil tip size snail and called it done.


----------



## jfynyson

cool idea...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdQ00LeM9Zg


----------



## AGUILAR3

The idea is cool but the .5g vase is just too tall and thin. Maybe if it was a bit bigger(?)


----------



## chunkychun

Aguilar, I think I have the same vase! Great minds think alike! Currently housing 4 baby dwarf cajun crayfish


----------



## AquaAurora

Grass Fields
3g Bubble Bowl
MGOPM 1" with 1-1.5" Blakc Diamond blasting "sand" cap
Blyxa j.
Micro sword 'narrow leaf'
Pygmy chain sword
Dwarf baby tears
Should be no fauna but I'm sure there's baby pond snails in there
Plant to add shrimp someday (sadly leeching ammonia so no time soon)
Light is 13 watt cfl 6500k in a desk lamp right over the bowl (not pictured) + a 18" 2x bulb lamp with the same lights between/behind the two tanks (giraffe and palm tree thing behind the picos)

 Moss Forestes
2g Cookie Jar
Black Diamond blasting "sand" 1.5-2"
Christmas moss 
Peacock moss
Pond snail babies, will be adding shrimp soon
Light (mentioned above) 18" 2x 13 watt 6500k cfl not directly over the tank but between/behind it

They also both get a little bit of indirect sunlight, they are on a bookshelf just below the windowsill of my sword vase.

Update on the vase:

>0.6 gallon Vase
1" MGOPM with 1" gravel cap
Argentinian sword
Hornwort
Duckweed
Dwarf water lettuce
Salvia minima
Pond and Ramshorn snails (#s unknown now)
Sunlight from window

Swords growing, has new leaves but not back to full height it had when originally bought yet, its tallest leaf is about 3/4 high in the water column, most are about 1/2 height of the vases free space for them


----------



## AGUILAR3

Looks to be the same 6" vase. Closeup of the crayfish?



chunkychun said:


> Aguilar, I think I have the same vase! Great minds think alike! Currently housing 4 baby dwarf cajun crayfish


----------



## OVT

A bump for more minis.

v3


----------



## taquitos

My 1.5 gal. that I set up a few days ago -- will be adding more moss  Currently housing a Thai Micro Crab.


----------



## julesj93

Here's my 0.9gal cube, set up a day ago.
Houses cherries and pond snails. 
Consists of Anubias nana petite, dwarf java fern and subwassertang. Waiting for a new 2 watt led light being delivered next week, will be much more neat removing all light spill.
(Crappy phone photo)


----------



## KevinEdgar

Rescaped my 2g shrimp paradise. Going to let it cycle for a week or so, then I'll add some of my rcs.


----------



## OVT

That's a start! Do you have any moss to dump on the driftwood? Your shrimp would love you for that. If you have any clippings or floaters - dump them in - the more plants the better, imho.

What is the light? I cannot see it in the picture and I am always on lookout for usable mini lights. Thanks much!

v3


----------



## KevinEdgar

OVT said:


> That's a start! Do you have any moss to dump on the driftwood? Your shrimp would love you for that. If you have any clippings or floaters - dump them in - the more plants the better, imho.
> 
> What is the light? I cannot see it in the picture and I am always on lookout for usable mini lights. Thanks much!
> 
> v3


Thanks! I actually do have some moss I could put on the dw, but maybe I'll just buy some more because I don't have much. I'll buy some amazon frogbit sometime soon too.

The light is:
TaoTronics® Elune TT-DL01 Dimmable LED Desk Lamp (Piano Black, 4 Lighting Modes: Reading/Studying/Relaxation/Bedtime, 5-Level Dimmer, Touch-Sensitive Control Panel, 1-Hour Auto Timer, 5V/1A USB Charging Port) - V Light Lighting Led Strip Desk Lamp - Amazon.com

I love it, it's really sleek and bright. Has four different settings, and 4 stages of brightness per setting. Plus a USB port haha, awesome light.


----------



## OVT

A USB port on a light!?! But no HDMI ? 
Thanks, I'll check it out it, does not look like < $20 either.

I wonder if I could run a couple of USB lights off my PC - put it to some good use lol.

v3


----------



## jlfkona

June










September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainPool

2L snailarium, populated with ripple leafed pond weed!


----------



## KevinEdgar

Nice setup mountain pool

Here's an update on mine


----------



## KevinEdgar

added duckweed today


----------



## Knotyoureality

This started as a temp container for MTS being shipped out, but the seller fell thru and I figured it'd be nice to have a landing spot between my main tanks and my assassin tank--easier to toss in a random batch of MTS and let the little ones grow out than hunt the main tank for just the right sizes. Threw in some sand and a few plants for comfort, then a bit of wood, some trimmed leaves with ramshorn snail eggs on 'em, a couple cull cherries and pretty soon I had a nice little vase going. Endler fry are just in there for the mosquito season.

Zero tech, .75g 50% daily wc
Sand, rock mounted java fern, mopani branch. 

Flora: hornwort, dwarf water lettuce, java fern, stargrass, xmas moss
Fauna: 3x cherry shrimp, 2x endler fry, a scattering of baby pond and ramshorn snails, 5 juvie assassin snails and 80-100 MTS, 80% of which are <3mm.


----------



## OVT

I wonder why you feel the need for daily 50% WC?

v4


----------



## brandon429

I'll add my .5

it has Co2 but in a non complicated manner hope it's still considered low tech. Moss ball tree tops
I fill the gas tubes once a day. Automated solenoid soon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNx8y-ttJSY


----------



## Knotyoureality

OVT said:


> I wonder why you feel the need for daily 50% WC?
> 
> v4


Guessing you missed the part about the snails. 80-100 MTS, even if mostly smaller ones, are a heavy load for this small a vase. The bioload also fluctuates a lot as I move snails in/out and, as the smaller snails are destined to be assassin chow once they're larger, the vase is heavily fed. Actual water changes vary--I aim for 50% daily (takes 25% just to siphon up a fair amount of the snail poop) but if I miss a day or two, I'll bump it up to 80%. 

I could probably get away with fewer, but with such a small vase, it only takes a minute to do.


----------



## Neatfish

What if the water leaks out of that pipe?


----------



## brandon429

I wasn't sure if you are asking about the tubes that hold co2 gas

The water can't leak out, its under a gas vacuum here is the fill in a regular bowl to show how co2 replaces water,then in the morning the water has replaced the gas, over and over

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9PtoXrN6Yk


Four tubes of co2 twice a day in high light, once a day in low light will gas a half gallon correctly running soft water

A bubble constant system would kill it or be hard to tune, so capture systems work as a replacement. If the diameter of the tubes were any larger it would gas it too fast. After a fill the gas will dissipate fully in 6 hours from the 4 API tubes 

Full pearling ensues

One challenge though, this till tank won't grow all plants I think some want circulation in my tank. I didnt use dirted substrate so still experimenting with ei dosing. Marsilea minuta is about the only good carpet grower I found for this tank and subwassertang does really well 

Substrate is planted substrate from livewithnature.net


----------



## West1

What a fun thread, great looking mini tanks


----------



## dpod

I'm loving all of the setups that people have made. I know what I'm doing with my 1gal pickle jar once it's empty! Should be fun to have on my desk


----------



## harp

Repurposed Betta hotel as a simple pico. Home to 3 ghost shrimp and 2 accidental travelling newborn cherry shrimp (they were hiding in the moss).


----------



## Neatfish

Old 1.5g don't have any plants in it now but it will soon.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

Update on my kerosene tank. I think I might be moving all of this into something different soon.


----------



## Neatfish

How many gallons is this (L x W x H): 9.0 x 6.0 x 6.5 ?????


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

Neatfish said:


> How many gallons is this (L x W x H): 9.0 x 6.0 x 6.5 ?????



Probably a gallon. Maybe 8 inches high. Maybe a ten inch diameter. Lol.


----------



## Neatfish

Carrie.a.gordon said:


> Probably a gallon. Maybe 8 inches high. Maybe a ten inch diameter. Lol.


Too bad I can't find a 3g long or less. That would be a cool project.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

Neatfish said:


> Too bad I can't find a 3g long or less. That would be a cool project.


Yes they are usually about a gallon.


----------



## Nolan

My Walstad Bowl


----------



## brandon429

That's my favorite so far and I now hate mine.


----------



## Carrie.a.gordon

brandon429 said:


> That's my favorite so far and I now hate mine.



Agreed 100%


----------



## brandon429

Im ok w my carpet growth now but this constant tinkering with micro co2 pressure, ways to capture and fill it, ways to prevent air incursion actually turned into kind of a headache. sure its good growth now after 3 months tinker, but he just filled up that power nutrient sand capping w hairgrass and took right off no clutter no tinkering around.

looking to do one of my palmtop tanks for work and Ill do it nolans way now. even though I like the technicality of tweaking around at home with my micro injected tank Id never want those fail points at work. extra plugs for solenoids and stuff, I want a simple still tank at work with hairgrass and nolans growth makes me green w ivy.


----------



## navarro1950

I don't have one yet, but to quote " I'll be back".


----------



## Knotyoureality

Neatfish said:


> Too bad I can't find a 3g long or less. That would be a cool project.


Deep Blue makes a 2.3g long tank--it's meant to be a multi-divided tank for betta's, but all you have to do is leave the dividing walls out. 










Only had a couple months to play with this one before I took it down, but I'm looking forward to resurrecting it again.


----------



## KevinEdgar

Mine currently


----------



## Nolan

Nice jar Kevin! I really like the emergent growth.


----------



## AGUILAR3

It's been a while since anyone posted here. 

Here is an update on my 1.75g betta crypt vase. Planted June 2013 which makes it 20 months old. Same dirt, gravel and single pot of crypt. The plant had spread considerably but lost about 80% of the plants to Excel recently.


----------



## jlfkona

Here is my "no tech" 1 gallon jar. I planted it six months ago. No lights other than a north facing window. I have only opened it to take some plants out that I wanted to use in other aquariums. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neatfish

Does 3g count?


----------



## OVT

The only reason I post again is that I don't want this tread to die.
In short, bump.


----------



## x0769

10g
No filter, only a small power head for flow.
Gravel only with root tans.
No heater.
Cfl light on for 8 hrs.

There's 1 water hyacinth, spider plant cuttings, dwarf water lettuce, and duck weed floating.
Java fern, Val's, and Subwassertang.

10 white cloud minnows.


----------



## x0769

Here's a better picture of the top.


----------



## HybridHerp

How are those spider plants doing?


----------



## AquaAurora

Its been over a year since I posted here.. Coookie jar is now fissidens instead of mixed mosses, bubble bowl is dominated by pygmy chain sword (except the center where I have micro and mini micro sword), blyxa did not like my water and died off over time. The Argentinian sword finally got to big for the vase and is now in an emersed setup.. not exploding with growth but not dieing. I've also set up another tank.. 2g crypt tank! I've been told the plants will outgrow it thought (excuse for an upgrade? ^^'' ). Also ahve a marimo only tank but I may be moving the marimo to a different tank soon.

2g cookie jar


2-3g bubble bowl


2g lantern vase


0.6g cube


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Does this count? It has a mini filter but just for circulation.*

It's a Michael's hurricane glass with over 1.5 gallon capacity but I have maybe 1.2 gallons of water in it. The internal filter is a Tom, put in for quiet circulation as this is in my bedroom and the sound from an air pump is a no no. 
Just sand substrate, plants are water wisteria, Java Fern, and Java moss on boiled driftwood. There's maybe four pond snails in there. 
Aqualighter pico LED that's 1.7w strong, 8 hours total in two chunks. 
May be putting RCS here eventually.


----------



## Kehy

I don't have it quite set up yet, but this is a 1.5 gallon betta jar....to be!


----------



## Daisy Mae

*Jurassic world*



Kehy said:


> I don't have it quite set up yet, but this is a 1.5 gallon betta jar....to be!


Is the dino staying? It would be cool if you can include him in the scape.


----------



## Kehy

Daisy Mae said:


> Is the dino staying? It would be cool if you can include him in the scape.


Yeah, Miss Velociraptor is staying. She's probably the only one that can handle Angry Bitey Fish. Just need to get a bit more sand, then I'll do at least a short dry-start before flooding. This is as much a test to see if the sand (harvested from my garden) is suitable for a tank, as it is to protect other fish from Angry Bitey


----------



## OVT

Yeah, time to update this thread - soon.


----------



## foxrain4

i have seem some tanks with fighting fish without filters, is it really possible?
i cant use filters cuz of electricity bill disputes with my mum.


----------



## Kehy

foxrain4 said:


> i have seem some tanks with fighting fish without filters, is it really possible?
> i cant use filters cuz of electricity bill disputes with my mum.


Bettas really should have heaters, unless your temperatures stay in the upper 70s-80s. As it happens, that's where the weather is right now where I live, but I have a heater on standby when it cools down.

As far as filters though- unless the tank is _heavily_ planted with fast growing plants, I suggest daily or every other day water changes on tanks under 2 gallons. If it's your first fish, you absolutely need at least a 5 gallon tank, with heater and filter. Plants preferred, but optional.


----------



## AquaAurora

As Kehy mentioned bettas are TROPICAL fish like rams and discus, they need warm water and its best to have *clean *filtered water to make them comfortable and active. However if you are knowledgeable about plant care you can use plants to absorb ammonia in place of using a filter to convert it. I have 6 bettas and my husband has 1, 6 of them have filers, the other is in a *Walstad method* tank: soil based with plants absorbing all the ammonia, its readings are 0,0,10 ammonia nitrite nitrate (my tap has nitrate so no surprise), the other betta tanks are 0 across the board as they have more/faster growing plants and have been established longer. I could probably remove the filter on 3 more of the tanks if I wanted but the filter works well for circulating the water to keep the tank evenly heated.
The filter-less boy would have a filter but an impulse buy/rescue betta needed it as that one's tank has no plants yet (he ate his fins so doing AQsalt treatments.. not good for some plants). But I run an airline tubing in the filter-less tank that sends up bubbles so it circulates the water, but the plants do all the filter work. 
I have a photo of the filter-less tank on the previous page, its the 2g lantern vase with crypts.The 2 black cables going into the tank are the heater and the temp controller's censor.

For a first time betta owner though I'd strongly suggest following Kehy's advise: larger tank, heater(you should always have a heater unless its 82F+ year round and no AC) and filter. If you do not get live plants only get silk fake plants, not those rubber/plastic kind of fake plants. Betta fins are ridiculously delicate and easy to rip on rough decor, even stuff you don't think is rough is. A nylon stocking is a great item to get and rub ALL over anything you want to put in a betta tank to ensure its safe first. If the nylon snags slightly or full blown rips it can and will damage betta fins.


----------



## foxrain4

> plants to absorb ammonia in place of using a filter to convert it.


my tank will be more than 5 gallon and will have lots of plants, 
i thought it would be pretty boring if im only having plants because i cant
have a filter.

thx for help.


----------



## Kehy

foxrain4 said:


> my tank will be more than 5 gallon and will have lots of plants,
> i thought it would be pretty boring if im only having plants because i cant
> have a filter.
> 
> thx for help.


You might want to look into Neocardinia shrimp (often called cherries). There's dozens of color variations, including multiple shades/patterns of red, blue, brown, black, yellow, orange...

I've found them to be incredibly hardy. I once had one living for about 6 months in a well-established and planted 1/8 gallon jar, situated on a window sill (so significant temp swings), that I never fed or did waterchanges on, and topped off with straight tap water. I removed the shrimp because it had a nicer rili pattern than my other females and wanted to breed it. I don't recommend keeping your shrimp like that.

For a 5 gallon tank, you could easily start with ~10, and let them breed to their hearts content. Depending on conditions, you could easily end up with 50+. They're a lot of fun to watch, and very forgiving so if you've got a spare tank, I'd say try them!

You might also be interested in CPOs, a tiny orange dwarf crayfish that has a lot of personality.

Edit: Here's jar when it was only a few months old (no shrimp yet). It was running for ~2-3 years, and at the end, I pulled out over a dozen 12"+ 'dwarf' Sags from this 6" jar. Was quite the experiment, and taught me more about the impacts of environmental factors on plant and animal growth, and the interplay between plants and animals, than anything since. It was a good, ugly jar.


----------



## Kehy

And here's that jar after 2 years. No longer have it.


----------



## Seedreemer

I love all of these. I see my old jars were there in the beginning. I no longer have them as we moved, but I'll soon be setting up more and I'll be sure to post. Mr. Seedreemer doesn't know it, but I've got the perfect place for a small bowl in the kitchen.


----------



## Jnad

*3L and 4L*

Hello!

Here is my 3 and 4 liter jars, just dirt, sand, plants and window light.


----------



## Seedreemer

Jnad, they're lovely. I love window jars.


----------



## Jnad

Seedreemer said:


> Jnad, they're lovely. I love window jars.


Thanks for your comment
They have been running for a month, the plants is just some cuttings from another tank.


----------



## Seedreemer

Jnad said:


> Thanks for your comment
> They have been running for a month, the plants is just some cuttings from another tank.


No algae problems? I had a window tank years ago, no tech whatsoever, and it was the cleanest and clearest tank I've ever had without a speck of algae. It had algae until I moved it to the window. I wish I had a sunny window in this house for something.


----------



## Daisy Mae

Seedreemer said:


> No algae problems? I had a window tank years ago, no tech whatsoever, and it was the cleanest and clearest tank I've ever had without a speck of algae. It had algae until I moved it to the window. I wish I had a sunny window in this house for something.


Now that you mention it, I have a shallow bowl which gets morning sun, has two pond snails for fauna, and it's got no algae too! Two months strong now. Occupants are selaginella, pothos, lucky bamboo (all above water line except roots), and Java moss bits submerged. 

Like Col Hannibal Smith says: I love it when a plan comes together! (Remember that show? George Peppard?)


----------



## Seedreemer

Daisy Mae said:


> Now that you mention it, I have a shallow bowl which gets morning sun, has two pond snails for fauna, and it's got no algae too! Two months strong now. Occupants are selaginella, pothos, lucky bamboo (all above water line except roots), and Java moss bits submerged.
> 
> Like Col Hannibal Smith says: I love it when a plan comes together! (Remember that show? George Peppard?)


I bet it's pretty! My window tank plants really took off when I moved it to the window. It got regular window light all day then around 4 got blazing full sun until evening. When the sun was streaming through the flora it was the prettiest thing.


----------



## Jnad

No alge so far in my jars😄


----------



## jlfkona

My no-tech nano pearling to greet the morning. 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy Mae

3 litre capacity vase with Deep Blue Solar Flare micro LED at 6 hours photoperiod. Cherry shrimp and bladder snail occupants. 

Pond soil
Gravel cap
Twice weekly (-ish) excel and micros










Featured in this thread (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/918113-collection-vases.html)


----------



## milbran220

This thread should be stickied! Love it!


----------



## Vino

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## miataisalwaystheanswer

My window sill tanks. Will probably add more plants to the tea jug when i get some time. Planning on eventually filling up the window sill with these no tech nanos


----------



## Daisy Mae

miataisalwaystheanswer said:


> My window sill tanks. Will probably add more plants to the tea jug when i get some time. Planning on eventually filling up the window sill with these no tech nanos


Awesome drink dispenser! The windowsill works great, doesn't it? Good spot for jars and plant clippings.


----------



## Krispyplants

Lol the dream jars. I had this jar for a month ant tore it down. I might have another one when I have the motivation.


----------



## nchmi28

Substrate: Smooth river rock. Plants: Many stems of Rotala, 1 small stem of red Ludwigia, and 1 small clipping of Pennywort. Inhabitants: 1 male beta & 1 pond snail. Small led light + indirect window light.








A bit of backstory: This is the fish that started me down the planted tank road. A year ago my mom asked, my then 2 year old daughter, "What do you want for Christmas?" She said "Fishy". She gave her the tank + $20 for what goes inside. At the pet store we decided to grab a "small potted aquarium plant" to be part of our new fishy's decor. We got home and hurriedly set up our new tank while the newly named "Butterfly Dakota" waited in his small cup. 
Within a month the plant had died and with in 4 months Butterfly Dakota's fin's started to rot. It was the frantic internet searches on "Why did this plant die?" (shoulda been emersed) and "What's wrong with this fish?" That led me to planted tanks. Since figuring out (somewhat) the right way to care for fish and plants Butterfly Dakota's fins have healed up and he's been doing swimmingly. It wasn't long after that I set up my 10 gallon, my oldest son's 10 gallon, then a 29 gallon family room tank (all planted of course).


----------



## Rushdoggie

OK this is not strictly allowed, because a I run a palm filter in it. But its only 1.2 gallons and I seldom turn on the light so I am posting it anyways.

Vase is from Ikea. Inhabited by about 10 blue rilli and 3 dream blue shrimp and a visiting Endler who is removing the planaria for me.


----------



## Rushdoggie

i gallon vase from thrift store, no filtration, windowsill light. Approx 30 opae ula with black lava rock ( I drilled many holes in it for hiding places, sea fan bits, shells, MTS, a few small pieces of coral picked up on the north shore of Oahu, marimo ball and subwasstertang (which is thriving).


----------



## ldbush

*need a light for my planted bowl*



recklesswalser said:


> here's my little planted bowl! Havin' a lot of fun with it!
> 
> P.s. second planted "tank"


I have a bowl very similar to this one. love yours! I need a desk lamp/bulb recommendation for anyone please… pretty good available window light. but i have 1 plant that needs a lil more light plus I would like to be able to light the tank at night.


----------



## OVT

Post a picture!


----------



## boothie

I have a total of 6 cylinder vases all 10" diameter, 2 each of 12", 16" and 20" tall. They all have the excellent little Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED 6700k Lights (I love these lights for cylinders!). They all have Echo complete and Caribean Tahitian Moon Sand substrates. Seachem Flourish Tabs for fertilizing. We made acrylic lids, with silicone dots to allow for airflow, and recessed net cups for arrowhead plants to enjoy the 'fishwater' to prevent mystery snail escapes (two have a really bad habit of wandering). The two images are a 20" and 12" vase. 

The 20" includes hammered slate tiles that we can't use, set with epoxy. Superglue gel was used to affix christmas moss and fissidens to a couple of rock shelves. There is Golden Lloydiella 'creeping jenny' in the background to help hide the sponge filter. There is a super tiny Echinodorus angustifolia 'Vesuvius' start clipped from the other 20" to eventually soften the tall slate stack. Anubias Lanceolata is tucked in the middleground. Red Root floaters at the top because I didn't know where to put them before the other vases are ready. When this cycles, the Indian whisker shrimp and the purple mystery snails will get moved in. 

The 12" has marimo moss, brazilian pennywort, very sparse dwarf hairgrass, loads of duckweed and mopani wood. Inhabitants are magenta/pink/albino mystery snails, blue velvet and amano shrimp. 

Maintenance is 2 water changes per week, probably about 10% volume removed and replaced with tap water that has been set out for 3 days or so in a separate bucket. We have mystery snail clutches in the other 12", a berried amano in a 5 gallon square aquarium, and a berried blue velvet in the 12" in the photo.

Bump:


Daisy Mae said:


> 3 litre capacity vase with Deep Blue Solar Flare micro LED at 6 hours photoperiod. Cherry shrimp and bladder snail occupants.
> 
> Pond soil
> Gravel cap
> Twice weekly (-ish) excel and micros
> 
> 
> View attachment 542842
> 
> 
> Featured in this thread (http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/22-planted-nano-tanks/918113-collection-vases.html)



I really like the pennywort in there. Mine keeps getting loose and floating. Not to mention the pond snails (bladder snails) keep eating it to death. Very nice cylinder!


----------



## Warpiper

What a great thread. I'm interested in trying this myself. I just picked up a glass bowl from Hobby Lobby but am thinking twice about using it after reading about similar bowls breaking on their own.


----------



## Kehy

Warpiper said:


> What a great thread. I'm interested in trying this myself. I just picked up a glass bowl from Hobby Lobby but am thinking twice about using it after reading about similar bowls breaking on their own.


I had a vase I used for about 2 years before it broke. I'd say use it with a bit of caution, but enjoy it for the short term. Mine cracked along the bottom btw. 

Also, I made dis. 6 months old, 2 anubias petites and a bit of java fern


----------



## Warpiper

Hi Kehy,

Thank you for your feed back and advice, I greatly appreciate it. I think I'll set it up this weekend and give it a try. There is a spot by a westerly facing window that I think will get some nice indirect sun. Love your jar too. Very nice.


----------



## JAMarlow

boothie said:


> I have a total of 6 cylinder vases all 10" diameter, 2 each of 12", 16" and 20" tall. They all have the excellent little Deep Blue Solarflare Micro LED ...


I love the rock work in the second picture. The one with the flat slabs going vertical. I'm now looking at my nano tank and wondering where I can find that kind of rock to create a mini version of that to go in the corner.


----------



## MamaS

My little bit of Zen at work. One crypt, some frog bit, one sprig of anacharis, one snail, and one red shrimp. And one sprig of buce that may or may not grow. 

It holds maybe 2 to 3 cups. Lamp from Ikea.


----------



## OVT

2 weeks old, about 2g. Home to 4 Starburst Platy fry.
Only 6w CFL clip-on light.










PS: I will clean up this thread, one day.


----------



## Saxtonhill

Revisiting this great older thread. Really enjoying seeing the photos and thinking about starting up something up in a 2 gallon to 5 gallon container.


----------

